# Laptop aufschrauben -> welcher Schraubenzieher?



## doomdude (10. März 2015)

Am Montag bekomme ich meinen Lenovo U330p aus der Reparatur wieder und will dann eine SSD einbauen. Dazu muss ich ihn natürlich aufschrauben, aber die kleinen, feinen Schrauben machen mir iwie Sorgen, ich will die ja nicht beschädigen!

Daher wollte ich mal fragen, ob es bestimmte Schrauber gibt, die sich für so kleine Schrauben besser eignen oder Tricks, mit denen es besser geht. Mir geht's hauptsächlich darum, dass die Schrauben nicht so "ausgeschabt" werden, sodass der Kreuzschlitz sich durchdreht (da gibt's bestimmt einen Begriff für, aber der fällt mir grad nicht ein  )


----------



## TheSebi41 (10. März 2015)

Hama Mini Schraubendreher Set im Etui, 13-teilig: Amazon.de: Baumarkt
Sowas hab ich da 

Der Schraubenzieher sollte hald möglichst genau in die Schraube passen, dann dreht da auch nix durch wenn man entsprechend andrückt


----------



## chischko (10. März 2015)

Mach mal nen Foto und poste es. Nicht das es Spezialschrauben sind.... Meistens aber normale kleine Kreuz- oder Torxschrauben.
Mit dem HAMA Set welches von Sebi41 gepostet wurde krieg ich die meisten auf. Gut das Set ist nichts für die Ewigkeit (hab schon das Dritte) aber ich hab hier auch alle paar Tage nen Laptop offen o.Ä. An sich taugt das schon für den Preis.


----------



## DP455 (10. März 2015)

AGT 100-teiliges Schraubenzieher-Set in praktischer Tasche: Amazon.de: Baumarkt - damit bekommt man eigentlich fast alles auf. Verarbeitung / Qualität ist dem Preis entsprechend Durchschnitt. Von Vorteil bei dem Pearl-Set ist aber neben der Bandbreite, die abgedeckt wird, dass die mitgelieferten 14 Schraubenzieher eine magnetische Spitze haben. Man hat ja nicht immer einen Magneten parat. Jeder, der schon mal ein Mainboard im Gehäuse verschraubt hat, weiß, wie nützlich Werkzeuge mit magnetischen Spitzen dann sind. Von Vorteil können diese auch beim Entfernen von Schrauben sein, an die man schwer rankommt, weil sie weit hinter der eigentlichen Öffnung sitzen...


----------



## TheSebi41 (10. März 2015)

Wenn ich mal kurz was erwähnen darf: 
Zitat von einer Amazonbewertung, genau die richtige Aussage: 


> Was soll ich mit minderwertiger 375 Teile Werkzeugkiste, wovon die Hälfte eh' nicht benötigt wird und der Rest aus minderwertigen Material gefertigt ist?


----------



## chischko (10. März 2015)

DP455 schrieb:


> AGT 100-teiliges Schraubenzieher-Set in praktischer Tasche: Amazon.de: Baumarkt - damit bekommt man eigentlich fast alles auf. Verarbeitung / Qualität ist dem Preis entsprechend Durchschnitt. Von Vorteil bei dem Pearl-Set ist aber neben der Bandbreite, die abgedeckt wird, dass die mitgelieferten 14 Schraubenzieher eine magnetische Spitze haben. Man hat ja nicht immer einen Magneten parat. Jeder, der schon mal ein Mainboard im Gehäuse verschraubt hat, weiß, wie nützlich Werkzeuge mit magnetischen Spitzen dann sind. Von Vorteil können diese auch beim Entfernen von Schrauben sein, an die man schwer rankommt, weil sie weit hinter der eigentlichen Öffnung sitzen...



Mit dem mach ich 3 etwas fester sitzende Schrauben auf und dann hab ich den da jeden Schraubenziehe durch! Das Ding ist Mist! Schon öfters irgendwo liegen sehen und jeder hat darüber gemeckert! Außerdem magnetisier ich nen Schraubenzieher einmal und der bleibt erstmal magnetisch... irgendnen Magneten hat jeder zu Hause ob am Kühlschrank oder ein alter Lautsprecher o.Ä. 
Sorry für die deutlichen Worte aber das kann man nun mal wirklich nicht empfehlen... das HAMA Set welche ich habe ist ja schon nur mittelmäßig aber du schreibst hier von Durchschnitt! Wäre jeder durchschnittliche Ingenieur mit diesem "durchschnittlichen" Werkzeug unterwegs hätten wir weder fließend Wasser noch Strom und würden nicht die besten Autos der Welt bauen sondern Reis ernten!


----------



## doomdude (10. März 2015)

Bild kann ich grad nicht hochladen, ist wie gesagt erst Montag da. Aber bin mir zu 95% sicher, dass es Kreuzschlitz-Schrauben sind (nur halt ziemlich klein).

Ich wollte in erster Linie wissen, obs speziell für sowas eigene Zieher gibt, aber wie ich sehe tun es die "normalen" auch Davon hat mein Vater bestimmt welche im Haus. Dafür brauchts dann kein 100er Set^^ 

Aber danke schonmal für die Tipps


----------



## chischko (10. März 2015)

Ja so kleine Schraubenzieher sind oft bei irgendnem Komplettset o.Ä. dabei was jeder Haushalt (sogar der meiner Freundin und ihrer Schwester!) irgendwo hat.


----------



## doomdude (10. März 2015)

Ich wollte halt die Schrauben möglichst unversehrt lassen. Sie sind zwar nur unten, aber sieht halt schöner aus, wenn die noch gut sind


----------



## DP455 (10. März 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> ...und würden nicht die besten Autos der Welt bauen sondern Reis ernten!



Den angeblich besten Autobauern der Welt dürfte es nicht schaden, ab und an mal Reis zu ernten. Denn Autos mit Firmenzentrale in Good Old Germany stehen mittlerweile vor allem für eins - für überdurchschnittlich hohe Unterhalts- und Reparaturkosten. Auch wenn mächtige Verbände wie der ADAC lange Zeit meinten, uns was anderes einreden zu müssen. Mittlerweile weiß man ja warum. 
Mal abgesehen davon, dass mein doch häufiger (schätzungsweise 5-10 mal im Monat) eingesetztes AGT-Set nach 2 Jahren immer noch ohne größere Spuren funktioniert, will ich mich zu dem anderen Set nur soweit äußern, dass beispielsweise PC-Techniker, die ihr Equipment mehrmals täglich einsetzen und dementsprechend beanspruchen, weder auf das Pearl- noch auf das Hama-Set setzen werden. Ein entsprechender Wera-Satz hat dann aber auch seinen Preis...


----------



## chischko (10. März 2015)

DP455 schrieb:


> Den angeblich besten Autobauern der Welt dürfte es nicht schaden, ab und an mal Reis zu ernten. Denn Autos mit Firmenzentrale in Good Old Germany stehen mittlerweile vor allem für eins - für überdurchschnittlich hohe Unterhalts- und Reparaturkosten. Auch wenn mächtige Verbände wie der ADAC lange Zeit meinten, uns was anderes einreden zu müssen. Mittlerweile weiß man ja warum.
> Mal abgesehen davon, dass mein doch häufiger (schätzungsweise 5-10 mal im Monat) eingesetztes AGT-Set nach 2 Jahren immer noch ohne größere Spuren funktioniert, will ich mich zu dem anderen Set nur soweit äußern, dass beispielsweise PC-Techniker, die ihr Equipment mehrmals täglich einsetzen und dementsprechend beanspruchen, weder auf das Pearl- noch auf das Hama-Set setzen werden. Ein entsprechender Wera-Satz hat dann aber auch seinen Preis...



WERA? Nein! Knippex? JA!


----------



## TheSebi41 (10. März 2015)

Ich liebe die Schraubenzieher von Proxxon und die Zangen von Knippex


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. März 2015)

Generell würde ich zu einem Schraubendrehergriff mit Bit Einsätze greifen, wie so etwas in der Art oder zum klassischen Kit


----------



## doomdude (10. März 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Generell würde ich zu einem Schraubendrehergriff mit Bit Einsätze greifen, wie so etwas in der Art oder zum klassischen Kit




ja so ein Set hat mein Vater auch. Weiß nur grad nicht wie klein die sind. Hab aber auch mal so nen kleinen benutzt, mit dem hab ich mal iPhones geöffnet (den wollte uA. testen).


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. März 2015)

Dann reicht es ja, einfach die beiden kleinsten Modelle versuchen. Man merkt es schon ob ein Schraubendreher passt oder nicht


----------



## doomdude (10. März 2015)

Alles klar, Danke !


----------

